# Embed advice needed for melt and pour. :)



## jennacouture (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey everyone! I was wondering if I could get some tips when it comes to embedding shapes. 

I made a batch of soap last night and but the embed flat side down and soap still came up under the embed. It was white soap with a black embed and it looked like spilled milk on the top! I sprayed alcohol down and that didn't seem to stick it down?

Also, not sure if anyone has any tips, but I am trying to make a soap loaf with a mustache in the middle. I can't make a tube obviously but I was wondering if I soaped together the mustaches and made one big log...maybe that would work?

Has anyone tried that? If not, I guess I will just make bars in molds! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 17, 2013)

First I mustache you a question. (sorry, I can't help myself with mustache jokes!) Can you post a photo?  I am having a hard time envisioning what you mean about it coming up in the embed.  I'm guessing your embed is lighter than your soap base, hence it floated to the top.  Maybe you can try filling your mold halfway, then put the embed in, allow that to harden (freezer!), then spray with alochol, and add the rest of the soap on top?


----------



## jennacouture (Apr 17, 2013)

That made me laugh out loud!! I will post a picture when I get back home. It's a solid white soap with a black embed, so I put the black embed down and the poured the white soap, and it moved, and the soap got under the embed, making it look like a milk mustache...heheh!


----------



## lsg (Apr 17, 2013)

You can pour a layer of white and let that set at least until a firm skin has formed on the top.  Spritz the poured layer with alcohol and sprintz your embed with alcohol.  Lay the embed on top of the first layer, push down a little so the first layer surrounds the very bottom of the embed, spritz with alcohol, and then pour the second layer.  You can also pour a layer of clear melt and pour and let it forum a skin, than spritz with alcohol, lay the embed on that and push down, just a little to make sure the clear soap surrounds the embed, spritz again with alcohol and pour the white layer over the top of it all.


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 17, 2013)

what I would do is pour a very thin layer of clear (if you have some... that always helps) and put the mustache in the clear and let that harden to keep it in place and then pour the white over that.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 17, 2013)

^makes much more sense...Now I understand what you mean.


----------



## jennacouture (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks ladies!!  Here was a picture of what I did! I am going to try the clear soap and see if it layers funny! I am curious on how that is going to turn out!! Really appreciate the tips, this forum is so helpful!


----------



## FGOriold (Apr 18, 2013)

If these are from individual molds, I would do a layer of clear, then add your embed, then another layer of clear to set the embed, then add the opaque white layer.   That is how I do my embeds but I am going for the clear look on the surface.


----------



## lsg (Apr 18, 2013)

You can take a cleaning tool and clean that white soap away from the surface of your embed.


----------



## jennacouture (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I can't wait to try a clear layer! Also, if I wanted to make a soap loaf instead, does anyone have an idea of how I could make the mustaches into a tube like embed so they run all the way through the soap? I was thinking about gluing them all together with soap and putting it in the middle of a loaf...may the soap gods guide me!  

Thanks for helping me see this project through!!


----------



## lsg (Apr 18, 2013)

Gluing them together with clear soap base is a good idea.


----------



## devilishdivas (Mar 29, 2014)

I made mustache soap with a silicone ice Cube tray and loaf mold by just stacking the mustaches together as an embed. .. it worked great (see picture)


----------

